# NHL System Picks 2021 by Professor MJ



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 9, 2021)

Hello hockey fans!

I'm a statistics University professor from Canada, and I love to help fellow sports investors grow their bankrolls! 

After analyzing data on several full NHL seasons, I have developed 10 winning betting systems.

Those strategies are all in accodance with my contrarian approach, except a single one.

I posted my NHL system picks last year (we won 18.79 units via 421 bets), and I will do it again starting from today.

We'll keep track of the record. We will be RISKING 1 unit on each play. Sounds good? 

Let's get the party started! 

Today's pick of the day (odds from Sports Interaction at 2:39 PM Eastern Time):

*Nashville Predators* (at +180 odds, or 2.80 in decimal) at Carolina Hurricanes

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

_Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins._

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

Let's get off to a good start!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 10, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 10

We came close from hitting our big underdog pick yesterday! The Predators took a 2-0 lead in the second period, but could not hold on and ended up losing in overtime. Still, it turned out to be a good pick, nonetheless.

RECORD:
Bets won = 0
Bets lost = 1
Profit = -1 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 9:04 am Eastern Time):

*Minnesota Wild (@ +110 odds) vs Golden Knights*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:
Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

In Vegas' last game, they had their 6 game winning streak snapped by Minnesota when they lost 2-0.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 11, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 11

Hit the Minnesota Wild pick yesterday to bring us back to 1-1 and up 0.1u.

RECORD:
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 1
Profit = +0.1 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)


Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 8:37 am Eastern Time):

*Buffalo Sabres (at +175) vs Pittsburgh*

This pick is based on two betting systems – the one I like the most is "The Hot Scorers" system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games (not necessarily wins). FADE them if they are playing on the road today.

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 45.08-unit profit over 332 bets (a 13.6% ROI).

The Penguins have scored 4, 5 and 4 goals in their past three contests, respectively so we are betting against them.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 12, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 12

Missed the Buffalo pick yesterday to bring us down to 1-2 and down 0.9u.

RECORD:

Bets won = 1

Bets lost = 2

Profit = -0.9 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 9:15 am Eastern Time):

Anaheim (+110) vs Sharks

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:
Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today
This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI).
The Ducks have allowed 5 goals in each of their past two contests, respectively so we are betting them.

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 13, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 13

Anaheim laid an egg yesterday which brought us down to 1-3 and down 1.9u. But I’ve been doing this for a long time and unfazed.

RECORD:
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 3
Profit = -1.9 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 10:30 am Eastern Time):
*Columbus (+125) vs Dallas*

This pick is based on a couple of my NHL betting systems including "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:
Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today.
This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI)
The Blue Jackets have allowed 5 and 4 goals in each of their past two contests, respectively so we are betting them.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 14, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 14

The Blue Jackets came through yesterday with an upset over the Stars to put us back on track!

RECORD:
Bets won = 2
Bets lost = 3
Profit = -0.65 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 10:30 am Eastern Time):

*Arizona (+180) vs Minnesota*

This pick is based on a couple of my NHL betting systems including "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:
Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

The Coyotes have scored 0, 1 and 2 goals in each of their past three contests, respectively so we are betting them.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 15, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 15

The Coyotes were able to score first but fell apart after that. Let’s get back on track with Boston!

RECORD:

Bets won = 2

Bets lost = 4

Profit = -1.65 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 10:00 pm Eastern Time):

*Boston (-115) at Pittsburgh*



This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has won its past 3 games, while allowing a maximum of 3 goals in each of those victories. If they are at home today, bet AGAINST them (provided that the road team's money line is better than -135, or 1.74 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 63.88-unit gain over 933 wagers (a 6.8% ROI).

The Penguins have allowed 0, 2 and 2 goals in each of their past three contests, respectively so we are betting against them.


Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 16, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 16

If at first we don’t succeed, try again! We’re going back to Boston for this one.


RECORD:

Bets won = 2

Bets lost = 5

Profit = -2.65 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)


Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:00 am Eastern Time):

*Boston (+100) at Pittsburgh*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting system, which goes as follows:


Suppose a team has won its past 3 games, while allowing a maximum of 3 goals in each of those victories. If they are at home today, bet AGAINST them (provided that the road team's money line is better than -135, or 1.74 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 63.88-unit gain over 933 wagers (a 6.8% ROI).

The Penguins have allowed 1, 0 and 2 goals in each of their past three contests, respectively so we are betting against them.


Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 17, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 17

It’s nice to be in the winning side of a bet again, let’s hope we start a streak!



RECORD:

Bets won = 3

Bets lost = 5

Profit = -1.65 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from 10bet at 9:00 am Eastern Time):

*Edmonton (+110) at Calgary*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

The Oilers have scored 3 and 1 goals in each of their past two contests, respectively so we are betting them.


Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 18, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 17

It’s nice to be in the winning side of a bet again, let’s hope we start a streak!



RECORD:

Bets won = 3

Bets lost = 5

Profit = -1.65 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from 10bet at 9:00 am Eastern Time):

*Edmonton (+110) at Calgary*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

The Oilers have scored 3 and 1 goals in each of their past two contests, respectively so we are betting them.


Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 18, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 18

Really happy about winning our 2nd pick in a row. Looking to get in the black today with another underdog pick. If you like these picks and are interested in more, be sure to check me out on Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79

RECORD:

Bets won = 4

Bets lost = 5

Profit = -0.55 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Sports Interaction at 12:00 pm Eastern Time):

*Nashville (+205) at Florida*

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

The Panthers have won 4 straight and Nashville is coming off of a win as well so we’re going to be taking Nashville!

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 19, 2021)

No NHL picks for March 19th as none of the games meeting the criteria for any of my systems.

It was great hitting our +205 underdog yesterday. That's now 3 underdog wins in a row!

*RECORD:*

Bets won = 5

Bets lost = 5

Profit = +1.5 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 20, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 20

We’ve won 3 underdog picks in a row and have moved ourselves back into the black.

RECORD:

Bets won = 5
Bets lost = 5
Profit = +1.5 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:51 am Eastern Time):

*New York Rangers (+128) at Washington Capitals*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has won its past 3 games, while allowing a maximum of 3 goals in each of those victories. If they are at home today, bet AGAINST them (provided that the road team's money line is better than -135, or 1.74 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 63.88-unit gain over 933 wagers (a 6.8% ROI).

The Capitals have allowed just 2 goals in total over their last 3 games so we’ll be taking the Rangers!

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 21, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 21

4 straight underdog wins have us on a great roll and we’ll look to keep that momentum with the Panthers today!



RECORD:

Bets won = 6

Bets lost = 5

*Profit = +2.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)*



Thank you for all the kind PMs, I’m glad that I’ve been able to help several of you make some money this past week!

For anyone interested, I have system plays for the NBA, MLB, NFL among other sports that I post frequently on my Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 – If you like these picks, come check me out!



Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 11:50 am Eastern Time):

*Florida Panthers (+120) at Tampa Bay Lightning*



This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

Lightning have 3 straight wins and the Panthers are coming off of a win of their own so we’ll be betting the Panthers!



Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 22, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 22

All good things must come to an end. Alas, our 4 game underdog streak ended when the Panthers fell to the Lightning. But now we can just start a new streak!



RECORD:

Bets won = 6

Bets lost = 6

Profit = +1.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 9:49 am Eastern Time):

*St. Louis (+135) at Vegas  (also saw +132 at Fanduel for our American friends)*



This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

Vegas had their winning streak snapped by the Kings last night so we’ll be taking the Blues!



Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 23, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 23

The Blues fell flat which cost us our bet yesterday. On to the next one…

RECORD:
Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 7

Profit = +0.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:59 am Eastern Time):

*Florida vs Chicago (+136)*

This pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting system. This strategy has two different sets of criteria for betting; the one that concerns today's pick goes like this:

Bet a road team coming off 5+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off exactly one straight loss. Pull the trigger only if the road team's money line is better than +150 (i.e. 2.50 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 34.56-unit profit through 44 bets!

Chicago has lost 4 straight with Florida coming off of a recent loss – we’ll be betting Chicago!

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 24, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 24

The Blackhawks win as underdogs helping us win 5 of our last 7 underdog plays!


RECORD:

Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 7
Profit = +2.14 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)


Today's pick of the day (odds from bwin at 9:50 am Eastern Time):

*Winnipeg at Vancouver (+130)*

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today.
This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI).
Vancouver has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games, so we’ll be taking them to come out hot. Plus, we have the revenge factor in our favor!


Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 25, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 25

The Canucks couldn’t help us out when we needed them to – but tonight we’ll be travelling to VEGAS BABY!



RECORD:

Bets won = 7

Bets lost = 8

Profit = +1.14 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from Intertops at 9:50 am Eastern Time):

*Vegas (+160) at Colorado*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:



Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

Colorado just had their streak snapped so we’re expecting a less than stellar performance from them tonight – we’ll be betting Vegas!



Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 26, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 26

Even with losing 3 straight, we’re still up money over our past 16 bets. Most nights we’ll be taking the underdogs as that’s where the value is so by the end of the season we’ll likely have lost more bets than we’ve won – but we should be up some units. That’s the business. That’s the grind. We continue…..

RECORD:
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +0.14 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 11:30 am Eastern Time):

*Winnipeg (+120) at Calgary*

This pick is based on "The Blowout" betting system, which goes as follows:
Bet a team that just blew out its previous opponent by a 3-goal margin or more. Do so only if the team in question is a road underdog.
This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 60.49-unit gain on 818 bets (a 7.4% ROI).

The Jets won 5-1 against the Canucks in their last game, so we’re going to be riding that momentum tonight.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 28, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 28

The Jets and Hurricanes gave us back to back wins – lets continue this momentum with another play today! (Sorry, I somehow missed the post yesterday on this site, but had Carolina listed as my POTD on my Twitter)

RECORD:
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +2.49 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99 at 12:20 am Eastern Time):

*NY Rangers vs Washington (-130)*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:
Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

The Rangers had their winning streak snapped on Saturday against the Flyers so we’ll be going with the Capitals on Sunday!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 29, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 29

The Jet, Hurricanes and Capitals now have us on a 3 game win streak. Hoping to continue this strong run today with another play!

RECORD:
Bets won = 9
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +3.26 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 8:30 am Eastern Time):

*Edmonton (+140) at Toronto*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has won its past 3 games, while allowing a maximum of 3 goals in each of those victories. If they are at home today, bet AGAINST them (provided that the road team's money line is better than -135, or 1.74 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 63.88-unit gain over 933 wagers (a 6.8% ROI).


The Leafs just aren’t allowing many goals in their last three games and we believe the betting market will have over-valued this – lets go Oilers!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 30, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 30

We are ROLLING! That’s 4 straight wins which includes 3 underdogs! Let’s go for 5 in a row!

RECORD:
Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +4.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:30 am Eastern Time):

*Washington vs NY Rangers (-107 with Pinnacle or Hertitage)*

This pick is based on "The Hot Scorers" betting system, which goes as follows:
Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games (not necessarily wins). FADE them if they are playing on the road today.
This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 45.08-unit profit through 332 bets (a 13.6% ROI).

The Capitals keep filling the back of the net with 4 goals in each of their last 3 games. We feel that the market is likely over-valuing their offensive efficiency so we’ll be betting the Rangers!

Several of you have reached out asking for more plays. For anyone interested, I have system plays for the NBA, MLB, NFL among other sports that I post frequently on my Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 and make a couple sports betting YouTube videos each week at ‘Professor MJ’ – If you like these picks, come check me out!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Mar 31, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR MARCH 31

It’s a pretty incredible streak that we’re on. The Rangers gave us our 5th straight win in a row – today we go for 6!

RECORD:
Bets won = 11
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +5.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:30 am Eastern Time):

*Calgary vs Vancouver (+107 with Pinnacle or BetOnline)*

This pick is based on "The Hot Scorers" betting system, which goes as follows:
This pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting system. This strategy has two different sets of criteria for betting; the one that concerns today's pick goes like this:
Bet a home team coming off 3+ straight losses when facing a road team coming off 1 or 2 straight loss(es). Pull the trigger only if the home team's money line is better than +105 (i.e. 2.05 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 44.95-unit gain over 141 wagers!

Canucks have lost 3 straight and the Flames are coming off of a loss of their own. C’mon Canucks!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 1, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR April 1

Well, we didn’t win but I guess we didn’t lose. The Canucks game ended up being postponed so I suppose our 5 game win streak continues. Our other hockey plays went 2-1 so it was still a good day nonetheless.

RECORD:
Bets won = 11
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +5.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 2:00 pm Eastern Time):

*Minnesota (+138 with Fanduel) at Vegas*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:
Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

Minnesota has lost its last 2 games and has trouble scoring. We believe that the market has undervalued them at this line.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 2, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 2

The incredible run continues! The Wild pulled off the shootout win for our 6th straight ‘Pick of the Day’ win! It’s great to have some positive variance on our side – I hope many of you have been making some money from this run as well!

RECORD:
Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 9
Profit = +7.04 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 10:20 pm Eastern Time):

*Arizona vs Anaheim (+107)*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

Arizona just had their 3 game winning streak snapped and now they’ve got to travel to Anaheim so we’ll be betting the Ducks!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 3, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 3

All good things must come to an end – the Ducks weren’t able to pull off the upset so our 6 game winning streak is over. Looking to head back in the right direction with another pick today! Luckily for us, a bunch of today’s game qualify for a play, so let’s have a big Saturday!

RECORD:
Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 10
Profit = +6.04 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:00 am Eastern Time):

*Chicago (+108) at Nashville*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

Nashville just had their 6 game winning streak snapped (sound familiar?) so we’ll be betting Chicago!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 4, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 4

The Blackhawks couldn’t get it done for us yesterday. Today we turn out sights to Columbus who we see some additional value in against Florida.

RECORD:
Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 11
Profit = +5.04 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 11:00 am Eastern Time):

*Columbus (+150) at Florida*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).
This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

Columbus has lost 2 in a row, while Florida has won 5 in a row – We’ll be taking the Blue Jackets to snap the Panthers streak!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 5, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 5



The Blue Jackets couldn’t get it done and we find ourselves with our 3 straight loss. For any long term sports bettor, we know what it’s like to ride the highs and lows – the important thing is that we are finding value in the market.



RECORD:

Bets won = 12

Bets lost = 12

Profit = +4.04 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 9:00 am Eastern Time):

*Edmonton (+115) at Montreal*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

The Habs had their streak snapped by the Sens so we’ll be rolling with Edmonton!

Good luck!

Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 6, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 6

The Oilers blew a 2 goal lead in the 3rd period which gave us the loss. Ouch. Luckily we had built up a cushion with some early wins. Lets get back on track today with the Duck!

RECORD:

Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 13
Profit = +4.04 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 10:45 am Eastern Time):

*Anaheim (+158) at San Jose*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

We believe the public money will be over-valuing San Jose, so we’ll be putting our bet down on Anaheim!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 7, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 7

It’s nice to be back in the win column. We are now posting a 13-13 record after taking mostly underdogs in our picks – it’s nice to be up 5+ units over that time!

RECORD:

Bets won = 13
Bets lost = 13
Profit = +5.62 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 10:45 am Eastern Time):

*Montreal (+137) at Toronto*

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

We believe the public money will be over-valuing Toronto’s win streak, so we’ll be taking the other side and cheering on Montreal!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 8, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 8

The Habs had a dreadful first period and couldn’t get it done for us. We’ll take the loss and move on to our next pick!

RECORD:

Bets won = 13
Bets lost = 14
Profit = +4.62 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 10:45 am Eastern Time):

*Dallas (-110) at Chicago*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

Dallas has struggled offensively in their last 2 games, we believe that there is value on the Stars at this price.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 9, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 9

It was absolutely no sweat for the Stars last night as we pick up the win!

RECORD:

Bets won = 14
Bets lost = 14
Profit = +5.52 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:30 am Eastern Time):

*L.A Kings (+119) at San Jose*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

San Jose has their winning streak snapped and we believe that L.A has some additional value on this line.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 10, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 10

The Kings can’t get it done for us last night, but we look to turn it around this weekend!

RECORD:

Bets won = 14
Bets lost = 15
Profit = +4.52 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:00 am Eastern Time):

*Tampa (-175) at Nashville*

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

If you’ve been following my picks from the start, you’ll have noticed that the majority are big underdogs. This Tampa line was just too good to pass up. We’ll be going with the Lightning today!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## Tunzbet (Apr 10, 2021)

ProfessorMJ said:


> NHL PICK FOR APRIL 10
> 
> The Kings can’t get it done for us last night, but we look to turn it around this weekend!
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 11, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 11

The Lightning win on Saturday meaning that our first 30 bets went 15-15 for a profit of 5.09u or an ROI of 16.9%!


RECORD:

Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 15
Profit = +5.09 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 10:00 am Eastern Time):

*NY Rangers (+120) at NY Islanders*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

Islanders just had their streak snapped so we’ll be betting that the Rangers offense keeps rolling with a win against their cross-town rivals.

Good luck!
Professor MJ // @DavidBeaudoin79 - come check me out!


----------



## ynahannah (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for this  You can also check Half-A-Goal, they have daily updates of live scores


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 12, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 12

Rangers lost a close OT game. It was good value to get them as an underdog. We move on to Monday’s play….


RECORD:

Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 16
Profit = +4.09 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from DraftKings at 11:15am Eastern Time):

*Chicago vs Columbus (+114)*

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today.

This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI).

Columbus has been allowing pucks in the back of the net. We believe that the public money has over-valued Chicago, so we’ll be throwing a bet on the Blue Jackets!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 13, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 13

Back to back OT losses are unfortunate, but when were picking underdogs that are able to push the games to the absolute brink, we are finding value in these plays.


RECORD:

Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 17
Profit = +3.09 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 11:00am Eastern Time):

*NY Rangers vs New Jersey (+164)*

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today.

This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI).

Columbus has been allowing pucks in the back of the net. We believe that the public money has over-valued Chicago, so we’ll be throwing a bet on the Blue Jackets!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 14, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 14

We’re going through some bad variance with our 3rd straight loss, but we’ll be looking to get that back on track tonight with Anaheim


RECORD:

Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +2.09 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:00am Eastern Time):

*Anaheim (+165) at San Jose*

This pick is based on "The Blowout" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a team that just blew out its previous opponent by a 3-goal margin or more. Do so only if the team in question is a road underdog.

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 60.49-unit gain on 818 bets (a 7.4% ROI).

The Ducks beat the Sharks by 4 in their last meeting. Although the Sharks will want some revenge, we believe it’ll be the Duck who smell blood in the water.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 15, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 15

Nice to get back on track with a Ducks win last night!

RECORD:

Bets won = 16
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +3.74 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 9:00am Eastern Time):

*Philadelphia (+154) at Pittsburgh*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

The Flyers have lost 2 straight while the Pens have won their last 3. We believe that there is value in taking the Flyers tonight!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ankal (Apr 16, 2021)

This is cool. Thanks for the insights! Very useful for my Skype betting via Eastbridge's account.


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 16, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 16

Back to back underdog wins has us back on track!

RECORD:

Bets won = 17
Bets lost = 18
Profit = +5.28 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 9:20am Eastern Time):

*Calgary (+124) at Montreal*

This pick is based on "The Blowout" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a team that just blew out its previous opponent by a 3-goal margin or more. Do so only if the team in question is a road underdog.

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 60.49-unit gain on 818 bets (a 7.4% ROI).

The Flames thumped the Habs in their last meeting. We believe that this matchup is closer than the line suggests so we’ll be going with the Flames.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 17, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 17

The Flames were extinguished and we take the loss. Looking to get back on track this weekend!

RECORD:

Bets won = 17
Bets lost = 19
Profit = +4.28 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:20am Eastern Time):

*St. Louis at Arizona (+130)*

This pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting system. This strategy has two different sets of criteria for betting; the one that concerns today's pick goes like this:

Bet a home team coming off 3+ straight losses when facing a road team coming off 1 or 2 straight loss(es). Pull the trigger only if the home team's money line is better than +105 (i.e. 2.05 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 44.95-unit gain over 141 wagers!

The Coyotes have struggled and we believe that the public has left some additional value at this price.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 18, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 18

The Coyotes complete the comeback and give us a nice underdog win. Can we get another this weekend?

RECORD:

Bets won = 18
Bets lost = 19
Profit = +5.58 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:20am Eastern Time):

*Washington (+130) at Boston*

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

The Caps won their last game while the Bruins are riding a 3 game winning streak. We believe the market has overvalued Boston so we’ll be betting on Washington!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 19, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 19

The Caps blew a 3-2 lead. Lets rebound today with Edmonton!

RECORD:

Bets won = 18
Bets lost = 20
Profit = +4.58 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Draftkings at 11:00am Eastern Time):

*Montreal vs Edmonton (-124)*

This pick is based on "The Big Upset" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds that are greater than +170 (i.e. 2.70 in decimal). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C (only if its money line is better than -150, i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

In other words, we are expecting a team that was just the victim of a big upset to lose once again.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 27.81-unit profit via 600 bets (a 4.6% ROI).

Montreal were big favorites in their loss against Ottawa. We’re going to take Edmonton today and assume that Montreal’s misfortune continues.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 20, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 20



As expected, the Oilers were too much for the Habs and we got back in the win column.



RECORD:



Bets won = 19

Bets lost = 20

Profit = +5.39 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)



Today's pick of the day (odds from Draftkings or Pinnacle at 11:00am Eastern Time):



*New Jersey (+225) at Pittsburgh*



This pick is based on "The Cold Teams Matchup" betting system. This strategy has two different sets of criteria for betting; the one that concerns today's pick goes like this:



Bet a road team coming off 5+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off exactly one straight loss. Pull the trigger only if the road team's money line is better than +150 (i.e. 2.50 in decimal).



This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 34.56-unit profit through 44 bets!



I rarely go with big underdogs, but we’ll only have a few times this season where the above system even qualifies. Lets go Devils!



Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 21, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 21

The Devils got into a hole early and even their 6 goal 3rd period couldn’t quite get them out of it. Oh well, on to the next game.

RECORD:

Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 21
Profit = +4.39 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 120:00pm Eastern Time):

*Montreal (+125) at Edmonton*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

Montreal has lost two straight while Edmonton won their last 2 games, we believe that the public is overvaluing Edmonton here so we’ll be taking the plus money with Montreal

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 22, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 22

The Habs came through with a big win over the Oilers. Lets see if we can hit another underdog play. For anyone interested in a breakdown of my next pick, search me on YouTube @ Professor MJ!

RECORD:

Bets won = 20
Bets lost = 21
Profit = +5.64 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 12:30am Eastern Time):

*Philadelphia (+147) at NY Rangers*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

The Rangers have been hot but recently had their winning streak snapped. We believe casual bettors will be overvaluing the Rangers here so we’ll be placing our wager with the Flyers!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 23, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 23

Back to back underdog wins has us up over 7u through our first 42 picks! Let’s keep this momentum with another NHL play!

RECORD:

Bets won = 21
Bets lost = 21
Profit = +7.11 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from many sportsbooks at 1:30pm Eastern Time):

*Nashville vs Chicago (+114)*

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today.

This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI).

Simply put, Chicago has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games, despite winning one of those games 5-4. We feel like the public is overvaluing Nashville here so we’ll be betting Chicago.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 24, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 24

The Blackhawks couldn’t get it done for us on Friday. Lets look to have some success with our weekend picks!

RECORD:

Bets won = 21
Bets lost = 22
Profit = +6.11 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 12:30pm Eastern Time):

*Arizona (-119) at LA Kings*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

Arizona has had trouble putting the puck in the back of the net over the past 2 games. We believe the public will be overvaluing LA so we’ll be betting on the Coyotes!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 25, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 25

The Coyotes breeze to victory giving us a nice win on Saturday!

RECORD:

Bets won = 22
Bets lost = 22
Profit = +6.95 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 1:00pm Eastern Time):

*Boston vs Pittsburgh (+117)*

This pick is based on "The Big Upset" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds that are greater than +170 (i.e. 2.70 in decimal). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C (only if its money line is better than -150, i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

In other words, we are expecting a team that was just the victim of a big upset to lose once again.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 27.81-unit profit via 600 bets (a 4.6% ROI).

Buffalo upset Boston in their last game, so we’re betting that Pittsburgh can capitalize on a distracted Bruins squad!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 26, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 26

Although it was a boring 1-0 game, it was great for our bankrolls as we pick up another win with the Penguin yesterday. Back to back underdog wins!

For anyone interested, I have system plays for the NBA, MLB, NFL among other sports that I post frequently on my Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 or on Youtube @Professor MJ– If you like these picks, come check me out!


RECORD:
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 22
Profit = +8.12 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:00am Eastern Time):

*Vancouver (-112) at Ottawa*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

This game means a lot for Vancouver who is clinging to their playoff hopes. In addition, Ottawa lost its momentum when their winning streak was snapped. We expect Vancouver to capitalize.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 27, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 27

The Canucks fell flat and couldn’t overtake the Sens last night snapping our winning streak. On to the next pick…

RECORD:
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 23
Profit = +7.12 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 10Bet at 10:30am Eastern Time):

*NY Islander (+105) at Washington*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

The Islanders have had trouble putting the puck in the back of the net in their last two outings, we believe that the public will overvalue this statistic and be placing our bet on the Islanders to win tonight!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 28, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 28

We lose a boring one as the Islanders couldn’t score against the Capitals and go down 1-0.

RECORD:
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 24
Profit = +6.12 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:30am Eastern Time):

*St. Louis (+133) at Minnesota*

This pick is based on "The Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming 1 or straight win(s) when facing a home team coming off 3+ straight wins.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 66.87-unit profit over 483 plays (a 13.8% ROI).

Minnesota has been rolling, but now they are about to face a team on a 2-game winning streak who is desperate to keep their momentum. We’ll be taking the Blues tonight!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 29, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 29

The Blues make the comeback and we hit a nice underdog pick!

RECORD:
Bets won = 24
Bets lost = 24
Profit = +7.45 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 12:30pm Eastern Time):

*NY Islanders (+114) at NY Rangers*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Goalies" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has won its past 3 games, while allowing a maximum of 3 goals in each of those victories. If they are at home today, bet AGAINST them (provided that the road team's money line is better than -135, or 1.74 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 63.88-unit gain over 933 wagers (a 6.8% ROI).

The Rangers haven’t allowed many goals in any of their last 3 games and we believe that the public will be over-valuing the Rangers goaltending so we’ll be betting on the Islanders!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Apr 30, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR APRIL 30

The Islanders breeze to victory for a no-sweat underdog win!

Thank you for all the kind PMs, I’m glad that I’ve been able to help several of you make some money this past week!

For anyone interested, I have system plays for the NBA, MLB, NFL among other sports that I post frequently on my Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 or on Youtube @Professor MJ– If you like these picks, come check me out!

RECORD:
Bets won = 25
Bets lost = 24
Profit = +8.59 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 12:30pm Eastern Time):

*Vegas vs Arizona (+175)*

This pick is based on "The Hot Scorers" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has scored 4+ goals in each of its past 3 games (not necessarily wins). FADE them if they are playing on the road today.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 45.08-unit profit through 332 bets (a 13.6% ROI).

I don’t normally take a play with such high odds, but the Coyotes qualify as they meet multiple systems including the Hot Scorers. Vegas has been rolling on offense and we believe that the public is over-valuing their recent play so we’ll be betting Arizona! Lets face it, Arizona just needs to win a lot more than Vegas does right now.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 1, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 1st

Three straight underdog wins have us surpass the +10 unit mark through our first 50 bets! Hope several of you have been following and enjoying the nice run that we’re having!

Be sure to check out my Twitter for additional plays and sports betting videos (at)Professor MJ

RECORD:
Bets won = 26
Bets lost = 24
Profit = +10.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Draftkings at 12:30pm Eastern Time):

*Dallas (+100) at Nashville*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

Dallas has been having trouble putting pucks in the back of the net, but this line feels like the public has over-valued Nashville. We’ll be betting that the Stars win this game.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 3, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 3rd

There was only one NHL game yesterday and it didn’t qualify so we’ll pick it back up today!

RECORD:
Bets won = 26
Bets lost = 25
Profit = +9.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 10:30am Eastern Time):

*Dallas (+130) at Florida*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

We lost our last pick with the Stars, but this price is just too good to pass up. We believe that Dallas’ scoring is being undervalued and they definitely have a lot to play for right now!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 4, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 4th

Our last two losses have both come from the Dallas Stars – maybe it’s time we stop betting them?

RECORD:
Bets won = 26
Bets lost = 26
Profit = +8.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 11:30am Eastern Time):

*Edmonton vs Vancouver (+175)*

This pick is based on "The Porous Defense" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has allowed 4+ goals in each of their last two games. Bet them if they are home underdogs today.

This strategy, over many seasons, generated a 27.64-unit profit via 267 bets (a 10.4% ROI).

The Canucks are in a tough spot right now with a condensed schedule to finish off the season. Their defense has been tired and lackluster. While I agree Edmonton is a favorite here, I see a bit of value on the Canucks line. You may want to make this a half-unit play if you’re following…

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 5, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 5th

There was too much value on the Canucks last night, but unfortunately they were unable to get it done.

RECORD:
Bets won = 26
Bets lost = 27
Profit = +7.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 7:30am Eastern Time):

*Winnipeg (+117) at Calgary*

This pick is based on "The Scoring Drought" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose a team has lost its past two games, while scoring at most 3 goals in each of those defeats. Bet them tonight if they are on the road with a money line that is better than -125 (i.e. 1.80 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 90.53-unit profit over 1656 bets (a 5.5% ROI).

The Jets are having trouble putting the puck in the back of their net having scored only 1, 3 and 1 goals in their last 3 games. Our systems believe that there is value on the Jets at this price.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 6, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 6th

The Jets snap their 7 game losing streak and we snap our 3 bet losing streak. Lets go on a run!

RECORD:
Bets won = 27
Bets lost = 27
Profit = +8.43 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 7:30am Eastern Time):

*Vancouver (+242) at Edmonton*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

Seemingly two teams that are going in opposite directions. Edmonton no longer has as much to play for having locked up the 2nd seed in their division. They are definitely the favorites, but this line looks to have some value.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 7, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 7th

In reading the forums, not many people had the Canucks at +242 odds but we did! Our biggest underdog hit of the season! We’ve once again surpassed the +10u mark through our first 55 bets.

For anyone interested, I have system plays for the NBA, MLB, NFL among other sports that I post frequently on my Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 or on Youtube @Professor MJ– If you like these picks, come check me out!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 28
Bets lost = 27
Profit = +10.85 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:15am Eastern Time):

*St. Louis vs Vegas (-158)*

This pick is based on "The Big Upset" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds that are greater than +170 (i.e. 2.70 in decimal). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C (only if its money line is better than -150, i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

In other words, we are expecting a team that was just the victim of a big upset to lose once again.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 27.81-unit profit via 600 bets (a 4.6% ROI).

The Blues were big favorites on Wednesday in their loss to the Ducks. We’re betting that the Golden Knights can beat the Blues as well!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 8, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 8th

Vegas gives us our third win in a row! Can we keep the momentum during the final week of NHL games? 

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 27
Profit = +11.48 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from bwin at 11:00am Eastern Time):

*Carolina at Nashville (+110)*

This pick is based on "The Big Upset" betting system, which goes as follows:

Suppose Team A upsets Team B with odds that are greater than +170 (i.e. 2.70 in decimal). If Team B's next game is against a different opponent called Team C, bet Team C (only if its money line is better than -150, i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

In other words, we are expecting a team that was just the victim of a big upset to lose once again.

This strategy, over many seasons, yielded a 27.81-unit profit via 600 bets (a 4.6% ROI).

The Hurricanes recently lost as big favorites against the Blackhawks. We believe the Predators can strike as well in a very important game for them.

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 10, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 10th

The Predators give us our 4th win in a row, three of which were underdogs! I wish the season wasn’t ending this week as we are on a roll!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 30
Bets lost = 27
Profit = +12.58 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:00am Eastern Time):

*Tampa Bay (+119) at Florida*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

Two teams appearing to go in opposite directions and we feel the public is over-valuing Florida’s recent good run so we’ll be betting Tampa Bay!

Good luck!
Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 12, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 12th

Tampa didn’t even give us a chance to win our bet so our 4-bet winning streak comes to an end. We didn’t have a play yesterday as neither of the two NHL games qualified for a play. Truthfully, I’m not sure how many plays we’ll have with such a limited schedule over the next week but I’ll be sure to post a wrap-up at the end of the season.


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 30
Bets lost = 28
Profit = +11.58 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 10:45am Eastern Time):

*Toronto (-163) at Ottawa*

This pick is based on "The Snapped Winning Streak" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet AGAINST a team whose winning streak of length 3+ was just snapped in their previous game. Make the bet only if the team you are betting has a money line that's better than -150 (i.e. 1.667 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, produced a 87.34-unit gain on 1045 bets (a 8.4% ROI).

Ottawa’s young team was rolling but had their 3 game winning streak snapped. Although Toronto doesn’t have much to play for right now, we still believe there is value at this price.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 or on Youtube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 15, 2021)

NHL PICK FOR May 15th

The Sens upset the Leafs in their last matchup on the 12th. We didn’t have a qualifying play on the 13th or 14th and todays play is likely the last of the regular season (unless something in the CAL/VAN final 3 games looks REALLY good).

Regardless, I wanted to thank everyone for tailing. I’m really glad that we were able to win several units through our first 60 plays (with a great ROI too!). I’ve really appreciated all the kinds DMs and for those interested in following my other systems, be sure to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel for daily picks!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 30
Bets lost = 29
Profit = +10.58 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Coolbet at 10:00am Eastern Time):

*Vancouver (+175) at Edmonton*

This pick is based on "The Cold vs Hot Teams Matchup" betting system, which goes as follows:

Bet a road team coming off 2+ straight losses when facing a home team coming off 2+ straight wins. Do it only if the road team's money line is better than +125 (i.e. 2.25 in decimal).

This strategy, over many seasons, led to a 42.69-unit profit via 428 bets (a 10.0% ROI).

This is a perfect time for Vancouver to catch Edmonton looking ahead to the playoffs. Vancouver has lost their two games while Edmonton is enjoying a three game winning streak, but I’m anticipating that their heads just won’t be in it tonight.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 or on Youtube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 18, 2021)

That's a wrap! I've decided that there are too many unknowns in the final two CAL/VAN games that even if they qualify for one of my systems that I won't be taking it.

Overall for the NHL season, my POTD is finished with a 31-29 record! Since the majority of the plays are 'underdogs' we finished up 12.33u for an incredible ROI of 20.56%!

Once again, thanks for following and I'll be looking to doing something similar next season. If you're interested, you can  check out my other system plays for the NBA, MLB, NFL, WNBA that I post frequently on my Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79 or on Youtube @Professor MJ!


----------



## Value Bet Pick Odds Tips (May 18, 2021)

hm


----------

